# My take on roasted potatoes, how 'bout everyone else?



## baking fool (Jun 17, 2007)

I usually get reds (or yellow yukon golds if i have to) no bigger than my fist & quarter them. sometimes i use nuggets & in that case i don't cut them. anyway then i put into something to cook them in, like a cast-iron frying pan or (if i'm making a lot) a roasting pan. then some olive oil, lots of melted butter, salt & pepper, dried thyme, pressed garlic, either balsamic vinegar or lemon juice... oh yeah & lots of melted butter.  then i mix them all around with my hands to make sure they're all covered & then turn them skin side down & cook them until they're done. how does everyone make roasties? i tried using lawry's for the first time tonite but i think i used too much olive oil & not enough vinegar so i'll have to try it again.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 18, 2007)

My basic method uses fresh thyme, fresh rosemary, fresh garlic, EVOO, kosher salt, and pepper. I don't care for acid in my roasted potatoes unless maybe I'm incorporating it into a salad. If it's done right you get a great potato flavor. To me, the acid takes away from that.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 18, 2007)

I usually go with salt,pepper, garlic, Evoo, and a little butter. If I use an herb, like Ironchef, thyme and rosemary would be the ones I would go to.
Interesting idea of vinegar/lemon juice. Somehow I think I would loose that great potato flavor that I am looking for....


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 18, 2007)

I like yellow potatoes (any types will do so long as they are yellow and sweet) and usually roast them together with chicken or lamb.  The Greek-style is with salt, pepper, oregano, lemon juice and EVOO.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 18, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> I like yellow potatoes (any types will do so long as they are yellow and sweet) and usually roast them together with chicken or lamb. The Greek-style is with salt, pepper, oregano, lemon juice and EVOO.


 

boufa, are you talking about a white/irish potato or a sweet/yam type potato?  Or do you have a sweetish irish potato?


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 18, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> boufa, are you talking about a white/irish potato or a sweet/yam type potato?  Or do you have a sweetish irish potato?


Beth, the type of potato I have in mind is much like the white/Irish potato you mentioned and not any type of sweet potato.  I was only trying to underscore my liking of some species within this variety that have yellow rather than white flesh.  I prefer this type of potato because it tastes better when fried or cooked.  It also cooks easily and mashes well.  Unfortunately, I am not familiar with the particular botanical or trade name of such potatoes.  Here in Greece, they are named after the place they come from.  

Before coming to Greece, I was using a very similar kind of potato in the Far East that was coming from Holland.  It was once again named after the place it came from (Holland potatoes).  Again no particular trade or botanical name was given to that specie either.  Its opposite for the Far East was a white potato grown in Indonesia (once again name after its place of origin) whose only claim to fame was the fact that it would keep together and not disintegrate when used in curries.  Its taste however, was much inferior, almost bland and hard.

I do believe that the correct type of potato makes a big difference in the final taste of the dish that utilizes it.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 18, 2007)

Olive oil, S&P, fresh rosemary chopped fine.  Throw some roasted onion quarters in there too and I'm in heaven.


----------



## mish (Jun 18, 2007)

Evoo, garlic, rosemary (or thyme - almost any herb), S & P.

The old recipe I remember was, mix a pkg of lipton onion/mushroom soup mix (the herb & garlic is good too) with oil, & pour over the potatoes.

Sometimes - lemon juice, garlic, s&p, herbs. There is a recipe I have for Greek Lemon potatoes - from memory feta is added, as well.

Sometimes - sliced tomatoes, onions, mozzarella, basil, s&p - in layers. (A Caprese potato lol)

I must have a bizillion potato recipes.


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 18, 2007)

Here is a really spicy spin to how I make my potatoes.  It's very different but very good, infact my mouth waters every time I think of it  

I use small baby potatoes (about 15 or so)- I like the yukon gold baby size potatoes.  

I peirce them with a fork (skin and all) and add them to a deep pot filled with water and I cook them until slightly tender (not completely soft).  Drain and reserve.  

Meanwhile I make the following spice mix. 

1 tsp of tamarind pulp or juice of 1 lime (if the lime is small use two)
3 tsps of sugar (brown is best)
1 tsp of salt
Freshly roasted and grind the following - 2 tbsp of whole cumin seeds, 2 tbsp of whole corrainder seeds, 2 dry arabol chilies
1 tbsp of paprika for color
2 tbsp of oil
2 garlic cloves minced
cilantro finely chopped for garnish

Mix the tamarind (I highly recommend using it if you can get your hands on it but in a pinch lime will work), spices, sugar, salt, paprika, oil and garlic in a bowl. Add the potatoes and toss to ensure they are coated with the spices.  Place in an oven proof pan and roast for about 20 minutes (remember you pre-cooked the potatoes so they don't need a ton of roasting time).  Sprinkle with finely chopped cilantro and serve as a side to any protein.


----------



## baking fool (Jun 18, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I usually go with salt,pepper, garlic, Evoo, and a little butter. If I use an herb, like Ironchef, thyme and rosemary would be the ones I would go to.
> Interesting idea of vinegar/lemon juice. Somehow I think I would loose that great potato flavor that I am looking for....


i don't think it cancels out the potato flavour; it's not supposed to anyway. i used to work at a restaurant & they used only about 2 tbsp of lemon juice in a big roasting pan, which i didn't think was a lot. it didn't overwhelm the taste of the potatoes.(not as far as i'm concerned anyway) i've used rosemary before & it's good.



			
				mudbug said:
			
		

> Throw some roasted onion quarters in there too and I'm in heaven


yeah onion is a bit like garlic; it's hard to make things taste good without it! i always use one or the other, or sometimes both.  



			
				Yakuta said:
			
		

> Meanwhile I make the following spice mix.... etc etc


i've never tried to make spicy potatoes because i like the "butter & thyme" way but it's at least worth a try.

thx for the ideas everybody! i've tried some of those ingredients before & i forgot how much i liked them.


----------



## Constance (Jun 18, 2007)

Any kind of potatoes is fine with me...new red potatoes and yukon gold are my favorites, but plain ole russets are fine too. I have yet to try sweet potatoes, but plan to one of these days. 

I cut the potatoes into wedges about 3/4" thick, toss them in a little EVOO, salt, pepper, and Tone's garlic/herb seasoning. You could substitute dry Italian dressing mix or onion soup mix for the G/H seasoning, or use your your own herbs.

I like my roasted potatoes crispy, so I spread them out on a foil lined baking sheet, put in 375-400F oven, and let them roast until tender, browned and crispy. 

If you are using russets, you might, at that point, sprinkle the potatoes with a good sharp cheddar (or cheese of your choice), dust with paprika, and run them back in the oven just long enough to melt the cheese. I like catsup on mine. I know, that's so plebian. 

You all have given me a good idea...I'm going to try putting a few onion wedges in with the potatoes next time.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 18, 2007)

I love roasting baby red potatoes en papillote with sprigs of fresh rosemary, 
a dab of "real" butter, garlic and a little salt and freshly ground black pepper.  Yum, yum, yummy!


----------



## baking fool (Jun 18, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> en papillote


 
what does that mean?  sounds fancy


----------



## Katie H (Jun 18, 2007)

"en papillote" means "in paper."  I usually use parchment, but aluminum foil can be used.  

I usually take a big chunk of parcment, fold it in half and cut a "heart" out of it.  You know, like you did in elementary school.  Once I've cut the shape out, I place small potatoes (if they are larger, cut up), a sprig of fresh rosemary, a dab of real butter, lightly salt and pepper, then bring the other half of the "heart" down.

To close it, I start folding/pleating (like piecrust) at the rounded part of the heart half and continue until I get to the point.  I twist the point and secure with a metal paperclip.  Pop those babies into the oven on a cookie sheet and bake.

The aroma of the rosemary is so tantalizing I can hardly wait until the potatoes are done.

When done, you can serve the potato packets on each diner's plate with an "X" cut in it to allow the steam to escape or you can scoop the potatoes out and put them in a bowl or directly on your plate.


----------



## baking fool (Jun 19, 2007)

wow that sounds tasty! i guess they steam a bit don't they since the parchment doesn't breathe very well?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 19, 2007)

They steam beautifully and become infused with the wonderful rosemary flavor.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 19, 2007)

Roasted potatoes are my preferred method of prep and taste (next to mashed) as the potatoes are crispy. Steamed will give you a different taste and texture. 

Papillote is a steaming method that was 'in' for a quick prep similar to a camping method for an entire meal in foil/parchment i.e salmon and asparagus or chicken, zuchinni and tomato sauce or white wine or vermouth, etc. to name a few - prepped in the oven with cut out hearts for a Valentine's day easy meal - lazy cooks.

A few different takes on 'roasting' potatoes:

Tattooed Rosemary Potatoes

Global Holiday Recipe: Tattooed Potatoes with Rosemary

Herb-Infused Potatoes

Herb Infused Potatoes and more delicious recipes, smart cooking tips, and video demonstrations on marthastewart.com


----------



## kadesma (Jun 19, 2007)

amy123 said:
			
		

> Roasted potatoes are my preferred method of prep and taste (next to mashed) as the potatoes are crispy. Steamed will give you a different taste and texture.
> 
> Papillote is a steaming method that was 'in' for a quick prep similar to a camping method for an entire meal in foil/parchment i.e salmon and asparagus or chicken, zuchinni and tomato sauce or white wine or vermouth, etc. to name a few - prepped in the oven with cut out hearts for a Valentine's day easy meal - lazy cooks.
> 
> ...


Amy,
the tattooed rosemary potatoes are beautiful and look really good. Thank you for the link..I'll be sure to try them and soon.

kadesma


----------

